# Pork Shoulder on the Weber with the snake method



## ShalloWateReds (May 27, 2009)

First time to use the snake charcoal method. About as easy as it gets. I lit the coals at 9:30 last night, put the shoulder on at 10, and took it off this morning at 6.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Man, talk about a happy ending....

A perfectly cooked/smoked pork shoulder and a dead snake.

Can't get any better..... well maybe with more beer.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Looks pretty good!


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

How did it turn out?


----------



## ShalloWateReds (May 27, 2009)

Perfect in every way.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

It looks pretty charred to me. Did you have to discard the bark?


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Good job and report!


----------



## ShalloWateReds (May 27, 2009)

Biggish, the barkbwas just fine. That pic was taken at 6:30am, so its a little darker than it actually was. Also, I leave the skin on my shoulders, so they protect a lot of the cut.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Did you pan in the BBQ pit to catch the drippings, or was there any apple juice in it? Just curious, I really want to try this method.


----------



## ShalloWateReds (May 27, 2009)

Just the drippings. I didn't open the lid at all for 8hrs. Set it and went to bed.


----------



## floppodog (Dec 19, 2012)

I'd like to know how you started the charcoal. Chimney, fluid, what? 
This looks interesting.


----------



## ShalloWateReds (May 27, 2009)

Chimney and waded up newsprint. Maybe 6 or 7 bricks, poured out on the left end.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

So you basically just set out lit coals on one end and the heat/fire travels around the circle for the 8 hours providing constant heat? Pretty interesting. Never seen that "snake method" before.


----------



## ShalloWateReds (May 27, 2009)

Yup, several good videos of the process on YouTube. That's what I did. Really couldn't be easier.


----------

